# Another free juice recipe



## KZOR (30/10/16)

Made a very descent orange flavoured ice cream yesterday.
Welcome to try it and tweak as usual.
*Name : Orang-o-tang


*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (31/10/16)

Just tweaked this recipe and it is awesome. Tastes exactly like the orange creamsicle I like the most.
You got to try it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Boktiet (1/11/16)

Thanks once again @KZOR ... very much appreciated.


----------



## SAVaper (1/11/16)

Thanks. Will definitely try it but need to buy some flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (1/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Just tweaked this recipe and it is awesome. Tastes exactly like the orange creamsicle I like the most.
> You got to try it.
> 
> View attachment 73663
> View attachment 73664


Sounds fabulously summerry, thanx @KZOR! 
I, too, need some more ingredients though, time for a major concentrate order

Reactions: Like 1


----------

